# goats milk for small pup??



## janys roslyn (Nov 17, 2015)

we are so excited as pick up our border collie pup later today. i think i am having a bit of a wobble re feeding mainly as i did choose one of the tinier pups at 4 weeks old, now he will be exactly 8 weeks. he chose me so reason re weight went out of the window. anyway i rashly bought some puppy milk cartons from wilkos thinking he may be in need of a bit of extra digestive help. i intend to feed him iams puppy food mainly or what he has been weaned to with one meal of chicken/light meat. have just read carton and this is goats milk with taurine. is this a good idea or a bad one? p,s, our beloved Rock also collie died 2 years back at grand old age of 17ish so i have forgotten what i did with him when little although he was very sturdy and just about toilet trained when we got him at nearly 12 weeks. 'alfie' has been vet checked with docs and have seen both parents i guess i am just worried he got pushed out when it came to feeding and hasnt had the best start . anyway any feedback on this welcome thanks.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

We didn't bother with goats milk for Teddy, its not needed really. In regards to the brand of food he's been weaned onto, I wouldn't use that long term. There is a lot of info in the better brands of kibble here to feed
http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-updated-dry-dog-food-index.255727/
Teddy tended to get a small cup of Arden Grange puppy food with a bit of tinned meat fed four times a day at first until six months we went down to twice a day.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hi, first of all you said ' i intend to feed him iams puppy food mainly or what he has been weaned to', does this mean iams is not what he was weaned on to?
If I've understood that correctly, please do Not change his food straight away, continue what he was weaned onto for a while then gradually change him over. If you change his food immediately he is very likely to get the runs and that is not nice for anyone. Also personally I would not suggest Iams for a puppy, any age really, but defiantly not a puppy, my puppy was weaned onto Iams and he hardly ate it, when I spoke to the vet he said he has never known a puppy do well on that stuff. 

As for the milk, I don't really know, hopefully someone else can answer that.

Good luck and enjoy him.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Another one not keen on Iams either, feed my dog on Arden Grange too which is a good mid range food. I got the puppy food initially which has a slightly higher protein level which will promote growth and changed onto adult food at six months. I wouldn't worry about the milk, they don't really need milk once weaned.
As above, do not change the food she is on at the moment right away, give her time to adjust to leaving home. When you introduce a new food do it slowly over a few days rather then suddenly.
Good luck with your new puppy and dont forget to post pictures.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Do ask the breeder what they have been feeding and for the first few weeks stick with this most good breeders will help with a phoone call while your new pup gets use to things. You will have lots of fun with your youngster.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

Definately don't go changing pups food right away, stick with what the breeder is feeding for a few weeks and find a decent food you want to switch too then do it gradually. Look at the two dog food indexes is this section red is terrible amber ok green brilliant. Oh and I wouldn't bother with milk full stop, I never did with Buddy.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

You could give him a little milk if you really want to, but, at eight weeks old, he really doesn't need it.

If he's having a good quality, complete food, that's all he needs. Milk could upset his tummy.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with Goats milk, it's totally different to Cows milk. Many milk intolerant people can drink it with no problems.

Mine get it a couple of times a week (preferably raw not pasteurised), it's easily digested & doesn't cause the problems Cows milk can.. so much so that it's often the preferred choice when hand rearing any young animal.

Google "goats milk for dogs"...


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Look forward to seeing pics of your puppy  Has he got a name yet? Raw goat's milk is fine for pups - not essential, but it won't do any harm either.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I am another who gives goats milk regularly. For a pup, while not essential I think it does help top up calories, and is useful if you need to get a pup / ill dog / elderly dog to up it's weight or keep it on. Also great as a treat, but again not strictly necessary, just a useful extra.


----------



## Rachel Evans (Nov 12, 2015)

I used goats milk for my puppy when he was poorly and he loved it. I give it him twice a week.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

janys roslyn said:


> we are so excited as pick up our border collie pup later today. i think i am having a bit of a wobble re feeding mainly as i did choose one of the tinier pups at 4 weeks old, now he will be exactly 8 weeks. he chose me so reason re weight went out of the window. anyway i rashly bought some puppy milk cartons from wilkos thinking he may be in need of a bit of extra digestive help. i intend to feed him iams puppy food mainly or what he has been weaned to with one meal of chicken/light meat. have just read carton and this is goats milk with taurine. is this a good idea or a bad one? p,s, our beloved Rock also collie died 2 years back at grand old age of 17ish so i have forgotten what i did with him when little although he was very sturdy and just about toilet trained when we got him at nearly 12 weeks. 'alfie' has been vet checked with docs and have seen both parents i guess i am just worried he got pushed out when it came to feeding and hasnt had the best start . anyway any feedback on this welcome thanks.


There is no reason to give milk to a puppy from a goat or a cow or any other animal, no animal bar humans consume milk post weaning. There is very litle difference between goats and cows milk re protein, lactose, fat content etc but some people cannot digest cows milk protein but can goats, or sheep etc.

Milk can be a prime trigger of the squits in dogs and does not contain anything that cannot be provided from a more species appropriate source

Hopefully the breeder gave you a diet sheet and some food.

Everyone has their own pet loves and hates on dog food but the facts are that complete dog foods for sale in the UK meet the FEDIAAF requirements for nutrition for dogs. There are hundreds of brands to suit all dogs, owners, pockets, tastes, allergies, intolerances etc.

Good luck


----------

